# Haunted House of Joppa History & Research



## Rtezai (May 25, 2021)

Hi,

I am actually working on two projects related to this family owned Haunt in Joppa Maryland that sadly concluded around 1982 after a 20 year run. I am looking to connect with original staffers and actors for more on it's history family and members, pictures, newspaper clippings, and to also possibly learn whatever happened to it's assets, as I'm interested in perhaps acquiring props, set pieces, costumes or things from the Haunt.


----------



## ramsildor (11 mo ago)

Rtezai said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am actually working on two projects related to this family owned Haunt in Joppa Maryland that sadly concluded around 1982 after a 20 year run. I am looking to connect with original staffers and actors for more on it's history family and members, pictures, newspaper clippings, and to also possibly learn whatever happened to it's assets, as I'm interested in perhaps acquiring props, set pieces, costumes or things from the Haunt.
> 
> View attachment 745257


I worked at the Haunted House in the late 70's until it's closing


----------



## Grumpy101 (5 mo ago)

Props etc. we’re sold… sound tracks will never be sold… worked there myself the last 2 yrs in the witches attic and the cave


----------



## PaulVela (4 mo ago)

Greetings, I worked there for a few season early to mid 70's. I'll never forget this upon entering the graveyard I believe it was: *You dare to enter these hallowed grounds? Well listen to this (or me?). Even among the dead, there is no rest. Awake Ye Dead! * I was a zombie on a rack that came to life on cue . I was the person behind bars in chains that would scare folks right before walking into the room where Jamie McPherson was. Ah, Jamie McPherson, the room where the bench moved out, the organ began to play, the candle blew out. There was a mad scientist and I was Igor. Those were very fun nights. Great special effects for the time.


----------

